# Live Cattle Rally.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Pork Network.

Regards, Mike

http://www.porknetwork.com/news/markets/cme-cattle-rally-1-year-peak-cash-prices-surge


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Well, I need to get on it. I need a few more head. And a new bull. Prices a couple months ago were much more appealing for buying. ☺


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Cash prices ahead of futures is always s good thing.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Our own little rally:

A couple of weeks ago we hit auction high for some 5-6 weight steers. This is a first for us and has been a goal. My daughter picked up our check, the sale barn owner had very nice comments about our sale!


----------

